# 7 weeks pregnant and bleeding with clots



## lou_lou27

Hello,

I am new and found out I was pregnant over xmas after tyring to get pregnant for 6 months. On Thursday I had some light brown discharge and was told this was nothing to worry about, however on Friday, the bleeding got heavier (although not as heavy as a period) with small clots and some mild cramps.

I went to A and E (as advised) who were not particularly helpful/symmpathetic but have referred me for an early scan on Wednesday. The hospital didn't give me any indication of if I had mis-carried or not, although I suspect I have.

I had mild-medium bleeding again most of yesterday although it has slowed up today a little.

I am really upset and next week seems ages to wait and find out. We have a nearby clinic who will do a private scan but I don't want to pay £60 to find out I have miscarried and then have this confirmed by the hospital two days later.

Has anyone had similar experiences with good/bad outcomes?


----------



## MrsJD

Hi Hun,

I would go back to A&E as this happened to me last week and I was kept in for two days (with a sad ending I'm affraid). They should be monitoring your bloods till you get scanned.

Why don't you try phoning them.

X


----------



## Kiddo

I had something very similar with my last pregnancy. I phoned NHS24 who booked me in for an early scan that day. It was a weekend as well.

Good luck!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Have you got an Early Pregnancy Unit at your local hospital??? They have midwives etc that you can talk to and it would be them who will be scanning you on Weds. So they might bring it forward or tell you to come in.

I had a really bad red bleed at 6+3, but it didn't have any clots. Had brown spotting for 2 weeks afterwards and Peanut was fine. Very scary though so I know how distressing it is to wait to find out the outcome, either way.

Hope everything is ok, thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## lou_lou27

I think I am too scared to. 

They didn't take any blood at all at the hospital-just a wee sample. 

There has not been too much blood-it has only been noticible when I have wiped myself after going to the toilet-I haven't even been going through more than one pad a day-it's just the clots which have made me worry and the fact the blood is bright red.

I think i have sort of resigned myself to the fact that it will be bad news as I can't let myself get my hopes up over the next few days only to be devestated on Wednesday.


----------



## lou_lou27

I had spoken to NHS direct, and yes it is the Early Pregnancy Unit that I am going to on Wednesday-they told me that only did out of hours scans in emergency situations and that Wednesday was the earliest they could do unfortunately.


----------



## leeanne

:hugs: Hope everything is ok!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Don't be scared. Unfortunately there is nothing you can do to change the outcome, but you can do something about alleviating the stress and worry.

Please phone the EPU/NHS Direct. Don't let A&E fob you off (to be honest, there isn't much they can do anyway). 

If I knew where you lived I would be happy to help locate your local EPU for you to call. Mine have been fantatasic support over the past few weeks, I don't know what I would have done without them :hugs:


----------



## MrsJD

Just go back to A&E, they should beable to check your HGC levels then repeat this in 48 hours until you can be scanned.

XXX


----------



## ZoeBunny

Ooops crossed posts.

Well done for phoning. Did they give you the unit's number so that you could at least speak to a midwife? They might keep you in mind then should they get a cancellation Mon/Tues xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

MrsJD said:


> Just go back to A&E, they should beable to check your HGC levels then repeat this in 48 hours until you can be scanned.
> 
> XXX

A&E wouldn't do bloods with me, did a urine test and that's it.
They were pants!


----------



## MrsJD

Very true Zoebunny. Our EPU has an out of hours service, think it goes straight to the labour ward.


----------



## lou_lou27

I just wish I knew one way or the other really, which is why I was considering this private scan.
I am just kicking myself for letting myself get so excited about the pregnancy-we have only told my Mum and one or two friends who know what has happened now. I know it seems silly because we have only known about the pregnancy for 3 weeks but it is honestly (almost) all I have thought about, and can't get my head around it being over and having to go through it all again...trying, waiting for period, getting disappointed when period comes etc.

I know there are people in worse situations tha me who have lots of miscarriages so can't help feeling silly for being so upset.

I just don't know what to do with myself, am going mad staying in the house, but don't want to go anywhere, or see anyone or do anything.


----------



## MrsJD

ZoeBunny said:


> MrsJD said:
> 
> 
> Just go back to A&E, they should beable to check your HGC levels then repeat this in 48 hours until you can be scanned.
> 
> XXX
> 
> A&E wouldn't do bloods with me, did a urine test and that's it.
> They were pants!Click to expand...

I went to A&E last friday and they were fab, took bloods, swabs and admitted me, albeit I wasn't scanned this the sunday but they redone my bloods on the sunday morning.

xxx


----------



## MrsJD

lou_lou27 said:


> I just wish I knew one way or the other really, which is why I was considering this private scan.
> I am just kicking myself for letting myself get so excited about the pregnancy-we have only told my Mum and one or two friends who know what has happened now. I know it seems silly because we have only known about the pregnancy for 3 weeks but it is honestly (almost) all I have thought about, and can't get my head around it being over and having to go through it all again...trying, waiting for period, getting disappointed when period comes etc.
> 
> I know there are people in worse situations tha me who have lots of miscarriages so can't help feeling silly for being so upset.
> 
> I just don't know what to do with myself, am going mad staying in the house, but don't want to go anywhere, or see anyone or do anything.

Phone the out of hours, EPU as ZoeBunny said. They will advise you hun and try not to get to stressed, I know it's hard. 

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lou_lou27

Will try calling NPU first thing Monday morning. I didn't get a letter or anything about an appointment, or any advice on what to do on the day (someone told me you need a full bladder for an early pregnancy scan?) and have a chat with them, and see if I can get in any earlier.

A and E told me to rest and only come back if the bleeding or pain got any worse and as they have improved I will sit tight until tomorrow morning.


----------



## MrsJD

lou_lou27 said:


> Will try calling NPU first thing Monday morning. I didn't get a letter or anything about an appointment, or any advice on what to do on the day (someone told me you need a full bladder for an early pregnancy scan?) and have a chat with them, and see if I can get in any earlier.
> 
> A and E told me to rest and only come back if the bleeding or pain got any worse and as they have improved I will sit tight until tomorrow morning.

Good luck Mrs :hug:


----------



## ZoeBunny

You'll need to go with a full bladder, so drink about a pint/pint and a half of water about and hour before your appointment. That way if they do an external ultrasound they will be able to see through the bladder properly.

If they do an transvaginal scan (which they sometimes do earlier on) they will get you to have a wee first. It's a little bit uncomfortable but over in a jiffy.

They did my transvaginal at 6+3 and could only see the sac, nothing else. When they rescanned me externally at 7+0 we saw bubs and a heartbeat.

Good luck, let us know how you get on :hugs:
thinking of you xx


----------



## SianMA

If your pain and bleeding are getting less that's a good sign.

As for your scan on wednesday they normally try to do an external scan first, they'll put jelly on your stomach and run the scanner over the top, to see if they can see anything. For an external scan you need a fairly full bladder - drinking a pint of water an hour before your scan time will be plenty, try not to drink too much as you'll be deperate if they are a bit behind with appointments and an over-full bladder can make the picture fuzzy too!

Early on in pregnancy external scans often don't show anything, so if that doesn't work they will ask you to go to the loo and completely empty your bladder then they will do an internal scan - basically a probe with the scanner on the end - as they can get closer to your uterus/ ovaries etc to do a full check. They will look at the condition, size and placement of your bean to make sure everything is ok and they will look for anything else that might be causing the bleeding.

Waiting for a scan is the wost thing, and really there isn't anything you can do to influence the outcome. Just keep hydrated and relax as much as you can - not easy I know.

I had spotting and pain and had a scan at 41/2 weeks and everthing was ok so there's every chance for your bean too. Fingers crossed for you, let us know how it goes. xx


----------



## lou_lou27

Thank you so much for all the messages. Just been feeling all over the place really, and whatever the outcome its nice to know there are people out there who care and who have had similar experiences. Roll on Wednesday. x


----------



## navarababe

Hope everything is ok hun :hugs:


----------



## mama2connor

Hi hun, when i was 11 weeks pregnant (this time around) i had some awful AF like cramps for 2-3 days which was rather worrying. One day they progessivley got worse throughout the day so i had to take my DS to my other halfs mothers for the rest of that day just so i can try and get some rest. Well i had just got home and sat down when all of a sudden i felt a really big gush down below. I quickly pulled down my trousers and checked and sure enough i was bleeding bright red, but there was loads and it was just trickling down my legs. Before i knew it, i was stood in a puddle of my own blood, clots too. I ran to the bathroom as quickly as i could to clean myself up, but just as i reached there, a really big clot dropped from me onto the bathroom floor. All i can describe it as is something that looked like a lump of liver. I panicked, cried, and shouted at OH to help me. I managed to clean myself up and went through to A&E they told me i'd probably miscarried and to go home and take some pain killers and to only go back if the bleeding or cramps got unbearable for me. I had my emergency scan 2 days later and everything with both of my babies were fine and they had no explanation for my bleed other than it could have been that i would have been due a period at around that time. Just because you bleed in pregnancy it doesn't neceserally mean that it's the end. Some women bleed right the way through their pregnancys yet go on to have healthy babys. I just want to say goodluck to you hun, all the best!!


----------



## lou_lou27

Bleeding seems to have stopped now, had nothing for about the last three hours which is a relief. Even if the result of the scan is bad news on Wednesday, it's nice not to go to the toilet and see blood.

Thanks for all the support


----------



## dizzy duck

Aww hun, Im sorry you are going through this, I have everything crossed for you and hope all goes well on Wednesday, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## Pippin

I'm sorry you are going through this, just thought I'd let you know when I had my scan at 7 + 2 they went abdominally and we saw and heard the heartbeat. I just thought this might help if you are worrying that you won't see much if the lil one has stuck around. Also my mum on both of her pregnancies had a light period around the 6 weeks mark so this could be the same as what you are having. Many women do bleed every month s hang on in there till wednesday. :hugs:


----------



## MrsJD

lou_lou27 said:


> Bleeding seems to have stopped now, had nothing for about the last three hours which is a relief. Even if the result of the scan is bad news on Wednesday, it's nice not to go to the toilet and see blood.
> 
> Thanks for all the support

Hi lou_lou27, How's the bleeding today? has it eased any?

X


----------



## lou_lou27

It had more or less eased up completely by about 3pm yesterday and virtually nothing today-the smallest smallest amount of brown discharge and no pain yesterday or today. It's like I have had a two day light period to be honest.

Am taking the next few days off work to keep my feet up, and trying to rest while remaining busy (to keep my mind off it) which is more difficult than it sounds! Was laying on the sofa earlier counting the pennies in my penny jar!

How are you? x


----------



## MrsJD

That's good, keep your feet up. Did you phone the EPU to see if they can bring your scan forward?

I'm okay today, got a chest infection (body is so run down) so taken another week off work.

XXX


----------



## lou_lou27

Make sure you look after yourself. Called the EPU and they can't bring the scan forward unless it is an emergency (i.e: I am referred from A and E because bleeding/cramps have got worse), as they are much better they can't do anything for me until Wednesday. Luckily my appointment is at 08:15 am so it will be over and done with early on either way.


----------



## MrsJD

lou_lou27 said:


> Make sure you look after yourself. Called the EPU and they can't bring the scan forward unless it is an emergency (i.e: I am referred from A and E because bleeding/cramps have got worse), as they are much better they can't do anything for me until Wednesday. Luckily my appointment is at 08:15 am so it will be over and done with early on either way.

Well just make sure you take things easy Mrs. I'm sure you'll be fine.

And as you say, atleast it's first thing.

XXXX


----------



## ZoeBunny

Just popped in to see how you were today - but I see there has been no more spotting :thumbup:

It's good that you are relaxing as much as possible, hope everything stays the same until your scan on weds :hugs: xx


----------



## lou_lou27

Thank you x


----------



## dizzy duck

I just popped in to see how you are, Im so pleased to see the bleeding has just about stopped and you have no cramps. I have everything crossed for you on Wednesday, keep taking things easy, Im thinking of you, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## missbingohead

:hugs:
hi lou lou
hope ya feeling a bit better:hug: i myself bled with my little girl from 6 weeks right the way thought to the second tri, was scanned every week to check if the pregnancy was still progressing, (bleeding was heavy with clots and bright red) did not think for one minite that i would carry my baby but i did and she is 6 years old now, at 13 weeks they found out that my placenta was coving my cervix and that was the cause for my bleeding..
i no its hard not to think the worse but sometimes bleeding is just one of those things.
take care babe and good look for your scan:hug:


----------



## lou_lou27

Thank you all so much. Am keeping rested and trying to remain relaxed ready for Wednesday x


----------



## samzi

It sounds promising loulou, goodluck :hug:


----------



## ProudMum

_I had bleeding for 2/3 days when I were 5 weeks pregnant. It didn't have clots in it, more like bits. I assumed the bits were just dried up blood that had come out with sme of the new, though the bleeding was more brown than anything else.
I went to the hospital, they didnt scan me either, just told me that everything up there is very sensitive during pregnancy and prone to bleeding. I got a scan at 8weeks and nobody could explain the bleeding.
Wishing you all the best! Stay positive. _


----------



## Zoya

glad that u r feeling better.........take rest.......and good luck for your scan.............:hug:


----------



## diz

oh honey, such a terrible scare for you. Its a horrible thing to have to go through and having to wait days for your scan as well has probably made you even more anxious. Well i hope the bleeding has ceased, and i'll keep my fingers crossed for your scan on wednesday (i have one that day too). In the mean time its good that you can rest at home and put your feet up. take care xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Good luck for Wednesday, will be thinking of you - keep us updated. xxx


----------



## lou_lou27

Am feeling a lot more positive today although I am almost kicking myself already for getting my hopes up. I had heartburn most of yesterday which was odd and I have been feeling a bit sick this morning-although just as I thought all my pregnancy symptoms had dissappeared on Friday-Sun, this could just be my mind playing tricks on me.



Have not told OH or anyone else that I am feeling more positive as I don't want to get mine, or anyone elses hopes up. If we go to the hospital tomorrow thinking the worst then anything else will be a bonus. Even if things are ok, I am going to be so worried for the next 5/6 weeks that the bleeding will start again.



This time tomorrow we should (hopefully) know one way or the other.



Am just about to ring the hospital to find out where the New Pregnancy Unit is ready for the scan tomorrow.

Thanks for all your kind messages.


----------



## MrsJD

:hug: for tom xxxx


----------



## Haidee

Holding thumbs for you dear!!!


----------



## celine

good luck for tomorrow morning, ive just read through this whole thread and will be thinking of you. xxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

Lou... the whole of 1st Tri is very scary and daunting. Loads of symptoms, then no symptoms, tummy cramps, leg pains, backache, head ache, sickness... you name it. But as quickly as it comes on it also goes away just as fast.

When I had that really bad bleed I remember DH saying to me 'try not to get your hopes up'. But to me that felt like I was betraying my LO by giving up on him/her too easily. So I told DH that I was going to stay positive as I was already in love with Peanut and excited about our future as a family. If the worst was to happen I would be absolutely devastated. But I would be just as devastated had I not let myself get excited. So at least by staying positive I would have at least felt all that hapiness and love for our baby, even if it was to be for only a short while.

Tomorrow isn't long to wait now honey, you have been so brave! And I am praying for a wonderful outcome for you, just as I was lucky enough to have :hugs: x


----------



## KelBez

I had that happen to me at 7 weeks, I went in for an emergency ultrasound to find out I lost the baby, for the second time around. :(


Hope everything is ok, Good luck!


----------



## JemmaD

good luck hunny xx


----------



## dizzy duck

Just popped in to sat good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you and will be thinking of you tomorrow, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## jelr

Just been reading through and wanted to wish you luck for the morning. Really hope all goes well and have everything crossed for you.

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Thinking of you this morning and hope the scan goes well :hugs: x


----------



## dizzy duck

Thinking of you, hope all goes well with your scan today, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## lou_lou27

Had the scan this morning. They couldn't find a pregnancy in the uterus and the internal leads them to be pretty sure it is eptopic. 

They were going to send me straight to surgery to have one of my tubes removed, but have taken bloods and sent me home. The hospital is going to call at about 5pm to let me know if I need to go in for surgery straight away or not.


----------



## dan-o

Oh dear I am so sorry :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## axe_wielder

I'm so sorry Lou :( Thinking of you :( x


----------



## ZoeBunny

Oh honey, I'm so sorry :hugs:
please keep us informed (if you feel up to it) xxx


----------



## samzi

So sorry to hear you news hun. Try and keep your chin up :hug:


----------



## Blondie

So sorry Lou, my heart goes out to you

:hug:


----------



## lou_lou27

One minute they said they would have to take me by ambulance straigh away to a near-by hospital for surgery as the pregnancy is about 2-2.5cm long and there is a risk of the tube rupturing, then they had to get funds clearance (as it costs to get me there by ambulace), so they sent me home! At one point they were going to put a needle in my arm so I could be administered pain relief as necessary in the ambulance on the way!

Apparently it now depends on how low/high the HCG levels in my blood are, but no baby either way.

Too upset to start looking at our chances of trying again post-operation.


----------



## MrsJD

Lou-lou27 I'm so sorry to hear this :cry:

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Twiglet

I'm so sorry hun, will be thinking of you in this difficult time x


----------



## SianMA

:hugs: so sorry Lou, take good care of yourself and allow plenty of time to recover. Let us know how you get on. :hugs:


----------



## malpal

Saw your post yeterday and came by to see how you had got on.
Honey i'm so sorry to hear that it wasn't good news.
Look after yourself and take care xx


----------



## Kiddo

Sorry to hear it's bad news honey. Look after each other and take some time out to grieve.


----------



## MummyBurgo

Read this post yesterday also and came back today to see how your scan went. I am so sorry to hear that it was bad news. My hubby's cousin had a eptopic last new year and had a tube removed and she is now 6 months pregnant.
Thinking of you 

xx

:hug:


----------



## MrsJD

Hi Lou, what was the outcome at 5pm?

X


----------



## jelr

Was by the other day and just thought I would check in to see how you got on. Im so sorry hun, you are in my thoughts at this difficult time, make sure and take plenty of time. :hug: :hug:


----------



## loz

im sorry about your sad news. my thoughts are with you x


----------



## lou_lou27

They messed up my blood results. Was supposed to find out what they suggested as next course of action at 5pm last night, but the hospital phoned to say they had mis-labelled by blood sample so had to go back today to have another blood sample taken.

Dr said to go to A and E if I was in pain or bleeding started (not had bleeding or pain since last Fri/Sat) and so am in the same boat today as I was this time yesterday...waiting on a phonecall from the hospital. :(


----------



## LousMom

My heart is breaking for you Lou - so very sorry for your terrible news.


----------



## MrsJD

Oh what a bunch of MUPPETS!!!!! you must be at your wits end Mrs 

XXXX


----------



## lou_lou27

I know!! thought I was going to get some sort of conclusion only to be disappointed and told I have to go back today, and now in the same boat again.
Rubbish.


----------



## luckyme225

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## dreamer

:cry: I'm so sorry, not sure what else can be said :cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## who's_mummy

I've just read this whole thread and am so sorry it was bad news. :hugs:, thinking about you and your other half, really hope the hospital get their finger out for you soon.

:hug:
Gemma x


----------

